# Meet My Sweet Babies- Dela and Neera



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

It's only been a few days but they've both progressed so well it's amazing! I just can't get enough of them. I do eventually have to put them back of course but I've just been having so much fun with them. They're both such little sweeties and Dela is just blossoming within the last few days. Neera's a bit slower to warm up to me but I think it's more than she's still a kit and she's just really hyper and wants to run around. XD So, descriptions of each and my progress so far:

Dela:

I'd put her around 7ish weeks based on size but I know that's not always a good indicator... Regardless though, she's my little curious explorer. She's gaining confidence each day and it's wonderful to see her sticking her nose into everything. She found the weakest spot in my free range pen and took off through it the first day. I'm glad the small gap led to my bed though and not to the rest of my room. She was pretty easy to catch and return to the pen, where I set up guard in front of the area, much to Dela's annoyance. It was really funny to see her climbing up my pants and my shirt just trying so hard to get back up to that spot. I had to put them back soon after that to patch it up in case she slipped past me! Now she can't get through it unless she finds a way to jump up there and break the tape. XD
After that experience though, she will suddenly race towards me and climb up and sit on my shoulders for a while, playing with my hair. Then she will climb back down, run around the pen and jump back on me. This process repeats itself until she gets tired and curls up in a corner with Neera. XD She bruxes a lot and will popcorn around pretty often, just happy to be able to play and run around. It's really cute to see her popcorn after I give her a small treat. She's definitely the food-oriented one, even going so far as to take anything I hand her and usually try to eat it. I'll have to be careful about handing her things! xD 

Neera:

Neera I'd say is about 5 weeks, maybe? She's pretty tiny and she's definitely just a tad bit fluffier and softer than Dela but that may just be her. She'll brux sometimes but not as often as Dela. She really doesn't like to be held but I don't really think it's against the holding part because she doesn't mind my hands or anything, she just wants to run around all the time. It's really adorable, even if I would like to cuddle with her sometimes. I did get my chance to last night though. I had taken her out while Dela was sleeping and I had been playing with her in the pen for a while, pretending to study. She got so tired she just curled up in a corner and started to go to sleep. I was going to go and put her back in the cage so she could sleep in her hammock with Dela but she wound up curling up in my hand and letting me gently scratch her. She didn't quite fall asleep in my hand but she just laid there with me for a little while and let me pet and skritch her gently...
I think she's made excellent progress from her slightly skittish behavior before. Like I said, she's not big on being picked up but I'm not entirely certain if it's being held that's the problem or if she just doesn't want to sit still for it. She really is very sweet to me though, running up to climb onto my leg and sniff my hands, searching for cheerios. 

I believe both are really doing wonderful considering I got them from a petstore. They are both going to be taken to the vet tomorrow to check on them since I had little Izumi pass away from a respiratory infection the other day. Hopefully they'll check out okay and not be having any problems! <3
Pictures of Dela and Neera, respectively:


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I just had to share this adorable picture I got of Dela... She poses so well! I'm still working on getting a good, clear picture of Neera. :3


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm glad to hear you're doing well with your new girls! Wish you lots of fun with them.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Wee beauties!


----------

